# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Cung cấp bảng văn phòng chất lượng

## maxbuy

Bảng văn phòng được dùng rất phổ biến hiện nay đã không còn quá xa lạ đôi với mỗi nhân viên văn phòng với giá thành giá thành rẻ, dễ dàng sử dụng và tiết kiệm diên tích trong căn phòng làm việc. Đặc biệt hơn là có nhiều tính năng ưu việt mà những bảng khác không mang lại.


bảng ghim nỉ



BẢNG FLIPCHART HÀN QUỐC UP SIDE DOWN USD-0610

Kết cấu bảng USD 0610
– W60xH100cm (W: Chiều ngang; H: Chiều cao)
– Tổng chiểu cao cả chân Bảng:
– Bề mặt bảng được làm bằng thép Thép nhập khẩu của Hàn Quốc phủ sơn trắng bền mặt bảng có dòng kẻ ô vuông mờ 5x5cm
– 
– Các góc bảng có đầu bịt bằng nhựa tránh sắc nhọn.
Cấu tạo bảng
– Có thanh kẹp clip dễ dàng tháo lắp và kẹp chặt giấy.
– Chân di động bằng thép hộp được thiết kế 
Chiếc bảng Flipchart Hàn Quốc được thiết kế chuyên để sử dụng cho các cuộc hội thảo, thường dùng cho những nơi cần phải di chuyển bị trí bảng và không cần ghi chép quá nhiều trên bảng. Bảng Flipchart được rất nhiều người tin dùng và sử dụng bởi sự tiện lợi của nó trong công việc



xe ban hang luu dong thanh ly


BẢNG TỪ XANH VIẾT PHẤN KẺ Ô LY KT: 1200X2000MM

Thông số bảng từ xanh viết phấn kẻ ô ly KT: 1200x2000mm
Mặt bảng:
–  thậm chí viết được khi mặt bảng còn ướt và đặc biệt dễ dàng lau sạch mà không để lại vết phấn mờ như bảng thông thường.
– Ngoài ra mặt bảng còn có khả năng hút từ mạnh giúp người dùng dễ dàng dùng viên từ để chặn giấy trên mặt bảng mà không cần phải dán như bảng thông thường.
Cốt bảng:
– mặt bảng được sử dụng bằng nhựa tổng hợp



thang nhôm ghê


BẢNG FLIPCHART NIKATEI CHÂN GẤP CHỮ U – FC66S

Thông số bảng Flipchart Nikatei chân gấp chữ U – FC66S
– : 60×90 cm
1.( sử dụng để viết bút lông hoặc có thể gắn nam châm từ ).
5. Chân  bảng Flipchart NIKATEI FC66S: bằng sắt, sơn tĩnh điện màu đen.
và không cần ghi chép quá nhiều trên bảng. Bảng Flipchart được rất nhiều người tin dùng và sử dụng bởi sự tiện lợi của nó trong công việc.






BẢNG FLIPCHART SILICON FB66 (70×100)

Bảng Flipchart Silicon FB66 (70×100)
Bảng Flipchart Sillicon Fb66
–(70×100): W70xH100cm .
– Chân đế: bằng sắt, sơn tĩnh điện màu đen.
– Phụ kiện: 1 viên tấm xóa có từ tính, 4 cục nam châm, 2 bút viết, 20 trang giấy.
– Bảo hành: 12 tháng.
– Bảng Flipchart Silicon xuất xứ công nghê USA
2458_bang_flipchart_silicon
Chức năng của bảng Flipchart Silicon FB66 (70×100)
– Chân gấp cho thể gập gọn, dễ dàng di chuyển
–  có từ tính để gắn nam châm
Bangvanphong.org chuyên cung cấp các loại bảng văn phòng, bảng từ xanh, bảng từ trắng, bảng lịch công tác, bảng flipchart giá rẻ.











Liên hệ mua hàng:
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN CÔNG NGHỆ MAXBUY VIỆT NAM
Ở Hà Nội qua trực tiếp: 13 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng,Q.Thanh Xuân,TP.Hà Nội
Tel: 1900 9491- 04-628 54021 – Fax: 04-6285 4023
Ở TPHCM qua trực tiêp: Số 84, đường số 3, khu cư xá Chu Văn An, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
Tel: 1900 9491- 08 3511 1078

----------

